

Craigslist wants people who can develop APIs - hayksaakian
http://www.craigslist.org/about/craigslist_is_hiring

======
aj
I assume the APIs are for internal use only as Craiglist is making a habit of
suing external parties who use data from them ;)

~~~
hayksaakian
and there i was, getting my hopes up...

